

Closed-source App Wins Open Source Competition - BraveNewCurency

This app won tens of thousands of dollars in the &quot;Apps For Communities&quot; contest sponsored by the FCC and the Knight Foundation:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsforcommunities.challengepost.com&#x2F;submissions&#x2F;2732-homeless-scc-santa-clara-county<p>The rules say &quot;Apps must be made available under an OSI Approved open source license&quot;.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsforcommunities.challengepost.com&#x2F;rules<p>But the source is not online, and I was told by CWR (the company that wrote it) that it&#x27;s closed-source.  Anyone want to help me shine a light on this?
======
BraveNewCurency
Quick update: the company admits they didn't follow the rules and says they
will share the code (but they are not sure how long that will take.)

~~~
pestaa
More importantly, shouldn't the contest organizers comment on this?

